# Tomar cerveza ayuda al silicio de los huesos



## fernandob (Abr 9, 2011)

bueno.vi esto en yahoo, en las noticias y dije:
*salud + cerveza + silicio = al foro* 

al fin y al cabo con silicio se hacen los semiconductores, o no ?? 



_(www.neomundo.com.ar ) La cerveza quizás sea mucho más que una rica y refrescante bebida, ya que podría contribuir a mantener los huesos sanos. A esas conclusiones llegó un estudio realizado en Estados Unidos, que encontró que la cerveza podría ser una importante fuente de silicio en la dieta._
_El silicio presente en esta bebida se encuentra en la forma de ácido ortosilicico soluble, que es considerado importante para el crecimiento y el desarrollo de los huesos. Por ese motivo, este compuesto podría ayudar a prevenir la osteoporosis, el tipo de enfermedad ósea más frecuente. _
_Esta patología surge cuando el cuerpo humano no puede sintetizar suficiente cantidad de hueso nuevo y, por ese motivo, el esqueleto se deteriora. Generalmente progresa con el tiempo y la persona que la sufre solo se entera años después, cuando ya se encuentra en un estado muy avanzado. Suele afectar a las mujeres de más de 50 años y a los hombres mayores de 70. _
_SILICIO PARA DISFRUTAR_
_Para estudiar si la cerveza podría contribuir a mantener la salud de los huesos, los científicos de la Universidad de California, Davis estudiaron los métodos usados para producir cerveza, la materia prima y los tipos de cerveza, siempre con relación a los niveles finales de silicio que son ingeridos por los consumidores. _
_Las conclusiones, publicadas en la Revista de la Ciencia de la Comida y la Agricultura, fueron que la cerveza podría constituir una fuente rica de silicio en la dieta. _
_Los científicos analizaron 100 marcas comerciales de cerveza y encontraron que tenían entre 6,4 y 56,5 miligramos de silicio por litro de cerveza, cuando el consumo diario máximo recomendado de este nutriente es de alrededor de 50 miligramos. _
_Además, el investigador Charles Bamforth dijo que comprobaron que la cantidad de silicio presente en la cebada no se modifica durante el malteado. Este compuesto se encuentra principalmente en la cáscara del grano de cebada, que no se ve grandemente afectado durante la producción de la cerveza. _
_Sin embargo, cabe aclarar que esta investigación se enfocó en el contenido de silicio en la cerveza pero no analizó de manera clínica el efecto sobre los huesos de las personas. Habrá que esperar nuevos estudios para corroborar las conclusiones de este reciente análisis. _
_Más información en www.neomundo.com.ar _


----------



## Selkir (Abr 13, 2011)

Un interesante artículo. Lo que espero es que nadie empiece a tomar cervezas como medicamento para la osteoporosis XD


----------

